# New Gesshin Hide Blue #2 Hon-Kasumi Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida (May 8, 2012)

These guys are back in stock and a bit thinner this time... 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...e-2-hon-kasumi-wa-gyuto-special-project.html#


----------



## schanop (May 8, 2012)

Did the box say B1?


----------



## JBroida (May 8, 2012)

sara wrote the wrong thing on this box's sticker... sorry about that


----------



## ThEoRy (May 8, 2012)

Sure, blame it on Sara...


----------



## heirkb (May 9, 2012)

Does the thinness make them better cutter at all? The older version I tried was pretty awesome as is.


----------



## JBroida (May 9, 2012)

my expectation is that it will make a different... how much, i cant say. I will say they feel a bit more nimble now though.


----------



## mpukas (May 11, 2012)

JBroida said:


> These guys are back in stock and a bit thinner this time...



grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## chuck239 (May 11, 2012)

I'm curious to hear how these perform. The old version is thick but is a better cutter then most of the knives I own. These look great and I would imagine they are also awesome cutters...

-Chuck


----------



## El Pescador (May 12, 2012)

Jon are these 50/50?


----------



## echerub (May 12, 2012)

I'm gonna have to wait for a batch in 2013 to get my hands on one. Keep 'em coming, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (May 12, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Jon are these 50/50?



not quite, but close... they are geared towards right handed users though


----------



## chuck239 (May 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> not quite, but close... they are geared towards right handed users though



But the last version works perfectly fine for a lefty.... I promise.

-Chuck


----------

